# Jbl bp1200.1



## Poolio123 (Dec 4, 2019)

Looking to get it repaired, thing gets beyond hot. Had it sent out by a local stereo shop and they said they couldn’t find a problem with it. I’m familiar with the amp as how hot it should get. I had 1 for each of my old school type r 15’s. Would be nice to find someone to repair it


----------

